# Train will not run



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

I have an O Gauge Polar Express and it was running a bit labored until it eventually would run stop, run and now it does not run at all. The green light on the transformer does not blink, (it stays solid) but the passenger cars do not even light up. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you have a volt meter or a multimeter check to see if your track is 
getting power. If not check power at the transformer terminals. If 
track and transformer have power clean track and the pickup wheels.
Check the wires from transformer to track also.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am guessing a CW-80?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bingo! No short so clean track , pick ups and wheels, and check the connections to the track itself


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

big ed said:


> I am guessing a CW-80?


No ed, you dont go there! thats a whammy


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> I am guessing a CW-80?


Yes CW-80. 

With no cabin lights is that an indication of something other than a track that is not clean?


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

mopac said:


> If you have a volt meter or a multimeter check to see if your track is
> getting power. If not check power at the transformer terminals. If
> track and transformer have power clean track and the pickup wheels.
> Check the wires from transformer to track also.


I do not have Multimeter, but did check wires from the track/transformer and all are good.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No lights and no movement equal no power, so either its dirty track, bad connections or a bad transformer.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

dirty track can shut everything down. And dirty wheels will also.
Get an old rag and some rubbing alcohol. Do the track and the wheels.
Worth a try. You could clean a 2 foot section of track and the wheels on
one car and if it lights you will know what you need to do.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

And another one bites the dust...........gotta love the CW-80!!!!! Worst piece of junk made by Lionel, and I don't care whether it's old stock, or brand new. I wouldn't own one on a bet. I love my KW's and my ZW from Postwar back in the 1950's. I have never seen or read of SO MANY complaints with people having so many problems with one transformer.


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! I will go to work on this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DFH said:


> Thank you for the replies! I will go to work on this.


Why don't you buy a multi tester? They are not that expensive and come in handy for other things.

I fixed my oven by testing parts with one, and my dryer too.
Beats buying a new oven or dryer. With a process of elimination you can narrow down the problem by finding it with a multi tester.
And I am no electrical guru, if I can figure out how to use one anyone can.

There is plenty of help on the net explaining how to use one.

I have 2 CW-80's and knock on wood I never had a problem with one. But since I got my ZW I use them only to power accessories and lights now. One hums a little louder then the other but they both work fine. I have had them for years now.
I did not pay over $35 for either.
I was bidding on 2 and put a low bid on one, around $20 or $25 and won both.
The other was around $30 or $35, I can't remember now.

When they first introduced these they had some bad ones.
Here is a copy and paste I posted here years ago,

I think the bad ones were all stamped with a certain letter in the serial #'s.
I can't find the article with what the letter was.
I heard the early ones just had the wires on wrong.

I found this a copy and paste,

1. CW-80: there are two distinct versions: original and revised: Per Lionel, they share the following characteristics:
Product number 6-14198; 18 volt, 5 amp, 80 volt-amps; programmable accessory outputs. 
The the two versions differ in their internal wiring, which determines how they should be connected to the layout, among other issues: 
1a. CW-80 Original version: Terminals A and B are common ("ground") whereas U and U are "hot." Typically they have a Made in China date containing four characters; for example, 1104 signifying Novermber 2004. See online owners manual 71-4198-251, dated 2/03. Opinion: These were fraught with problems.
1b. CW-80 Revised version: Terminals U and U are are common ("ground") whereas A and B are hot. Typically they have a Made in China date containing five alphanumeric characters; for example, G1106, signifying November 2006. See online owners manual #71-4198-250, dated 6/08. Opinion: These seem to be quite reliable. In my experience they will run postwar dual-motor locos but with not a lot of power left over for illuminated passenger cars, etc.
__________________


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A basic multi-meter is hard not to justify for model train use. This model is frequently offered free with on their sale flyers as well.

7-Function Multimeter at Harbor Freight for $5.99


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you remove the engine and tender and see if the passenger cars light up. If they do then the short is in the engine/tender. If not then blame the track/transformer. Also test the engine separate , you can even bypass the track and use wires. There are advantages to owning more than one engine and transformer.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can test the transformer output with a 12 volt auto bulb
across the 'track' terminals. Start with speed control off and
slowly raise it. If properly connected, the bulb should glow
and become fully bright. If it does the transformer is putting
out the required current. If it doesn't the transformer may
be bad.

Don


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

T-Man said:


> If you remove the engine and tender and see if the passenger cars light up. If they do then the short is in the engine/tender. If not then blame the track/transformer. Also test the engine separate , you can even bypass the track and use wires. There are advantages to owning more than one engine and transformer.


Fully cleaned the track and tested. The engine took off for a bit then just stopped. The passenger cars do fully light up. So I am assuming this is an engine problem as you indicated above. 

Is the short in the engine something that can be addressed or will this require a new engine?

Forgive my ignorance, I just set this up during the holidays to enjoy and have not had to deal with it other than cleaning.


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok The passenger cars only light up on the track that's attached to the terminal and The first track in front and the two tracks behind the terminal track. As it progresses around the track the car no longer lights up. 

Would this indicate a terminal issue?

Also, anytime I start the engine on the terminal track it takes off and then stops one track past it.

Thanks again for all of the replies so far.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What you describe; car only lights on terminal track and those
adjacent indicates that you are losing electrical conductivity 
where the track sections join. You should have metal pins in all three rails
on one end of each section.
Make sure they are there and clean of any dirt or corrosion. You probably
should check every joint in your layout for missing or corroded
pins.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks like you an electrical integrity issue with track, probably the joiners are loose and not conducting electricity. Identify the joiners and squeeze them to the track with some long nose pliers and try again.

Sorry thought it was Two rail HO, same comments still apply but there are different joiners I believe.


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

Cycleops and Don,

Thank you. It was determined to be a bad section of Straight track.

And thanks to everybody for the assistance - it was very much appreciated!!

Merry Christmas!
Dan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DFH said:


> Cycleops and Don,
> 
> Thank you. It was determined to be a bad section of Straight track.
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the track? Connection? Track itself?
What track was it anyway? Fastrack?
There has been some discussion about bad Fastrack here, I use all tube track and never had any Fastrack.

See........and someone was blaming the CW-80 transformer.
The CW-80 gets no respect........no respect. 

Merry Christmas back to you.


----------



## DFH (Sep 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> What was wrong with the track? Connection? Track itself?
> What track was it anyway? Fastrack?
> There has been some discussion about bad Fastrack here, I use all tube track and never had any Fastrack.
> 
> ...


Fast Track 0 36, not the connection just a bad track.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Multimeter*



DFH said:


> I do not have Multimeter, but did check wires from the track/transformer and all are good.


 DFH;

A multimeter is such a useful tool that any train guy will get use out of it. They are inexpensive(as little as $5 for a basic model, which is all you need.) In your present case, it could narrow down the problem in a few minutes. As already recommended you could use the meter to check if power is getting to the rails,with the train off the track. If yes, you have just tested the transformer, the wires from the transformer to the track, and the track itself. All three would have to be good to get power across the rails.
(center rail to either outside rail for tinplate trains with three rail track)
If all three are good, then the problem would have to be in the train.(From your description,I doubt that the train is at fault.) 
Conversely, If the meter shows no power to the rails, again with the train off the track, then you have narrowed it down to the transformer, the wires or the track. The next step would be to disconnect the wires from the transformer terminals; and check for power at those terminals. If they don't have power then the transformer is bad. 
If power was OK at the transformer then you could use the resistance scale of your meter to test the wires and track for good connections or a short circuit. As you can see the meter would be very useful; not only in troubleshooting your present problem, but also any electric problem that might crop up later. Here is a site where you can get a basic, decent, easy to use, meter, with directions on how to use it, for very little cost. www.harborfreighttools.com 


Traction Fan


----------

